# Pesky bear



## Sage (Sep 2, 2015)

D*mn critter found a way into my orchard and cleaned up on a plum tree. It's a small bear and only did minor damage. There's a 6' fence around it and I'm still trying to figure out where he got in. Best guess so far is he climbed over the steel gate. I'm going to spread some powdered lime around the perimeter to get a set of prints and where he's getting in.

Now this doesn't upset me that much BUT if he gets into the vinyard... He's a dead bear!!! In fact he might be anyway if I see him. He's starting to bug me. Bear ham and chops??


----------



## TonyR (Sep 2, 2015)

To damn many of them up my way.


----------



## BlueStimulator (Sep 2, 2015)

Would battery powered motion activated LED lights and sound keep him out?


----------



## wyogal (Sep 2, 2015)

*Sound I think*

Just a comment from bear country here.... Sound is always more effective than lights. We just had a grizzly mauling up the road because a bow-hunter surprised a sow with 3 cubs over a kill. Everyone should know to make lots of noise while hiking, but of course this guy didn't want to scare off the elk. Even a radio playing all the time should do it (IMHO I'd pick the most obnoxious AM hip-hop station I could find )

Bear have poor eyesight, so noise and/or bad odors are your best bet.

And 6' isn't high enough for bear, or deer for that matter. I have seen a deer leap a 6' fence from a dead standstill, just straight up then down.

Good luck!

PS:Bear is very tasty, but be aware that bear is very likely to have trichinosis so it must be cooked thoroughly


----------



## OilnH2O (Sep 3, 2015)

You know, producers around here seem to have less "trouble" with the ramifications of their actions - whatever they may be - if they at least involve their local game warden at the outset. While we, like probably Washington and Wyoming have a lot of legality for protecting property from wildlife, the twists and turns of the law have a way of getting involved. I'm sure I'm not saying anything you don't already know, but you might want to just have a cup of coffee with the fish cop who has your area. They're human, too!


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 3, 2015)

Do you have a game camera. I bet you could get some pretty cool pictures, especially of him climbing the fence.


----------



## Sage (Sep 3, 2015)

Been gone but the bear hasn't! He's been back at least twice. From my best guess, he's climbing the steel gate. I think if he was climbing the woven wire fence he would have it sagged down where he was crossing. I've been working on a motion light/plugin that will also have a radio on full bore. I've heard "talk radio" is best as it varies more. He might like the hip hop stuff.

bear season opened yesterday. He might not like my 7mm Mag Remington. It's out of the safe and loaded!! I'd rather use the Sharps with black powder, but in this case, I want a dead bear before he trains his buddies.

As a side note, he tasted every other fruit tree too. The apples, peaches, Asian pears weren't ripe enough. He cleaned up the plums and early nectarine tree.


----------



## wyogal (Sep 4, 2015)

What a shame. I do agree with oilnH2O that you must be careful with game regulations. Fines can be severe.

It seems as if bear populations are exploding everywhere. The state G&F people need to reevaluate the annual hunt amounts. The Idaho G&F killed a bear 2 days ago after a bite, and they didn't even know if it was the right bear! This is a sure sign that there are too many bears in the area.


----------



## Sage (Sep 5, 2015)

Bears are thick this yr due to dry conditions and maybe the fires. The game dept had a trap in the canyon right above my house. It was there for 2 weeks and nothing!! While it was there, I watched a med size black bear walk down the hill right where the trap was sitting. There's at least 3 known bears in the area and all the neighbors have had problems. 

I have a bear tag, season's open and I intend to rid the area of one!!


----------



## wyogal (Sep 6, 2015)

*Oh. My. Goodness.*

We were just talking about bear problems yesterday, and look who came for lunch today:






We were very fortunate, no one hurt, minimal damage. They relaxed in the living room until the Game & Fish came and took them away.


----------



## mgmarty (Sep 6, 2015)

Holy crap!


----------



## CowboyRam (Sep 6, 2015)

Wow, that is way to close


----------



## sour_grapes (Sep 6, 2015)

Wow, where was Goldilocks!?


----------



## Sage (Sep 7, 2015)

THAT.. is a way bigger problem than a small bear in my orchard!!!


----------



## Sage (Sep 7, 2015)

I think my problem has been resolved. My buddy called and said he had a young friend who wanted to go bear hunting. I told him where to look, an area that bears like (I've shot 4 there). Took him less than an hour and he found what I think was my problem bear. At least it was the right size.

Wait and see...I know of 3 more in the area!!

Talked to the neighbor last night and his son got one too. Maybe down to 2 in the area...I hope.


----------



## BlueStimulator (Sep 8, 2015)

Wyogal, WOW!!!! How did they get in and how did the game dept get them out. I can't see the hump to well, Griz or Black? The blonde coloring is awesome. Fill us in on the rest of the story. Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## wyogal (Sep 8, 2015)

They are not grizzlies, just a black bear sow & cub. The sow is a blond, so she has the coloring of a grizzly. They were very well behaved, as bears go. My vegetable garden is fenced in the back yard, except for a two foot space with deer netting. I don't even think she saw it, and once in the garden they couldn't find their way out, so she took the screen door off the bedroom slider and just came in and down the stairs.

I was in the office in back of the kitchen, heard some commotion and thought that Sadie had brought in a live mouse to play with. I took 2 steps out, and saw Mama bear's butt by the wood stove, and went straight back into the office & locked the door. I was trying to call John, my husband, on his cell phone to tell him to stay in the barn, but he was already on his way into the house & down the stairs. I hear "Laurie?" I say "Don't come down there's a bear in the living room, and John says "No there isn't. There are *two* bears in the living room!" 

Anyway he managed to sneak down the stairs and out into the garage to get the bear spray while I called 911. The dispatcher was funny: the bears had been through a yard on the other side of the river, and those people had called earlier. So when I said there's a bear in my house, she said "Oh, yes, don't go outside." So I said "yes, I know, but they're in my living room and I'm locked in my office and I really think we could use some help here."

Quite an experience. The sheriff's deputies arrived first, then Game & Fish. They tranquilized Mama bear, and captured baby bear and took them away for relocating. The whole thing took about 2-3 hours. A few broken dishes, muddy paw prints on the sofa, some scratching & lost trim on the wall--all in all no damage to speak of.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Sep 8, 2015)

sour_grapes said:


> Wow, where was Goldilocks!?



Hiding in the office behind the kitchen, wondering where that third bear was. 

Glad no one was hurt!


----------



## sour_grapes (Sep 8, 2015)

wyogal said:


> They were very well behaved, as bears go.



Now THAT is an all-time great line!


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 8, 2015)

Wow what an experience!


----------



## BlueStimulator (Sep 8, 2015)

Wow thanks for the update, that is quite a story!!!!!


----------



## fabrictodyefor (Sep 9, 2015)

How did I miss this story! Glad things turned out for the best. I've had visitors that I've wanted to leave, but they were all of the 2 legged variety.


----------

